
Show HN: EtherListen – Realtime Ethereum transaction visualizer - kobigurk
http://etherlisten.com
======
amingilani
I love this! It sounds so much better than Bitlisten because of the huge
differences in transaction sizes, and the block speed!

It's like you can "hear" the difference between Bitcoin and Ethereum!

